# Maryland callbacks ???



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone have the "Q"'s Call backs from the Land Blind ?

Thanks,
john


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

HI John I know that there are 21 called back and Patty has 2 of them...
Open has 6 left to run in the AM...Katie


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Katie, I left before call backs. Do you or anyone else know the actual dogs' numbers?


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Any news on the Open..


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry, I don't have any news on the OPEN, AMT or Q other than the Q is finished and the OPEN is going to water marks in the morning. 

I spent the day working and watching the Derby. Derby: all 16 dogs were carried to the 2nd series. After the 2nd series, 9 dogs are called back: 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 12, 14, 15, 16. 3rd series starts at 8 AM Sunday morning.


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

*Katie*

Katie ran a great trial with Cookie...sorry, but do not have placements


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi There! Thank you David!!! She was a good girl and I was very happy to be there at the end...

1st: Earl Richardson with Harley
2nd: Paul Brown not sure which dog
3rd Kristen Hoffman
4th Larry Mundy with Faith
Res Jam: M. Katie Gutermut with Cookie
not sure of all the jams Sorry


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

A big CONGRATULATIONS Ms. Katie on yours and Ms. Cookie's RJ.......great job!!!!

Pat


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey come on guys and girls I always try and give you all the info when I am there..... I am not there and my dogs are running in the open and nobody has call backs from the land blind or the water blind in the open any info would be appreciated!!! Thank you ...like most of you cant stand it when we arent there!! Brenda
________
Akino


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm sorryBrenda- You are right I am so sorry I didn't get the Open call backs.... I Never even wen over there


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Katie, thanks for your reply...... I am sure someone was there and knows if the open is thru the land blind and water blind. Congrats on your RJ!!!
________
Buy easy vape vaporizer


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Brenda! The Open I did find out has finished the water blind...Don't know how many dogs are back...


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Okay Brenda, here you go! It's all over.
OPEN:
1st #61 Dashwoods Second Chance H/A. Pleasant
2nd 27 AFC Croppers Hit & Run H/N. Cropper
3rd 33 Fox Malarky H/R. Roberts
4th 25 She Bee Stingin' H/A. Pleasant
44 RJ Waterdog Annie H/T. Mahady
JAMS
65 Thunder Creek's Disco Man H/A. Pleasnat
37 Troublesome Highsea's Jacques H/A. Pleasant
32 FC AFC Buckshots Scar Face H/R. Roberts
30 Coastal Midlife Drive Time H/E. Forry
21 Candlewood's Something Royal H/A. Pleasant
16 FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse H/E. Forry

AMT:
1st 16 Tanks But No Tanks H/B. Clark
2nd 27 Aran Islands Dougan H/P. Martin
3rd 53 AFC Croppers Hit & Run H/N. Cropper
4th 41 Maggie MacGonagall H/L. Levering
RJ 44 AFC Rubie Begonia H/B. Clark
Sorry I didn't receive the JAMs.

Derby:
1st 16 Beaverdam's Mr. Earl H/P. Roberts
2nd 15 Cropper's Good & Plenty H/N. Cropper
3rd 3 Yellowjackets Racer H/N. Sills
4th 4 Just "M" H: K. Hoffman
RJ 8 Bad Badd Fast H: K. Hoffman 
JAMs
# 12 Shannondoah's Highland Cruise O: A. Argabright H: K. Hoffman
14 Brassfire's NY Fireman H/J. Stoneman


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Auggie,

Thanks for doing what I was just getting ready to do.

I think it was a nice trial!

Vikki


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting the results....and CONGRATS to all !!!
________
No2 vaporizer


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! Derby JAM ..#14... Golden Retriever..

Brassfire's NY Fireman **


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations!! Derby JAM ..#14... Golden Retriever..
> 
> Brassfire's NY Fireman **


      

M


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

For those who think fluffies can't jump, this is a photo of Brassfire's NY Fireman entering water at South Jersey;


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

*Brassfire's NY Fireman*

Great photo / great leap! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TNDUCKHUNTER (Jul 6, 2005)

*Open*

Go Cole......on the jam.

Thunder Creek's Disco man


----------

